# Bonding with my cockatiel



## xosedohr (Oct 6, 2017)

earl:

Hi everyone! I have a wonderful cockatiel that is roughly 11 months old but I have had her for two. She belonged to my boss who could no longer keep her. I am having a lot of problems with her that I'd like to fix. First off, She's a seed junkie! I have attempted different types of foods and she doesn't like any of them. I have tried adding pellets slowly but she will just ignore them for the seeds, I have tried just straight up taking away seeds and leaving the pellets and while we will eat them, she will scream all day long and barely eat as much as she was before. Now I am just back to giving her seeds because I don't want her to scream or be unhappy but I know that a strict seed diet is not good for them and can cause a lot of problems. I also have tried different fruits and veggies and she doesn't seem to care for them.  I am just so stuck and I need advice on how to get her off just seeds. Also any suggestions for good foods would be helpful! 

The next issue I am having with her is I feel like she likes me but then doesn't. Some days she will step right up on my finger but most of the time she'll bite it. Anytime she does step up and I let her on my shoulder, if I try to get her off she'll bite me and eventually I just have to take the bite to get her down! Some days she will get onto my bed just to hangout with me and then she'll bite me the next day. This is my first bird, so I am not 100% experienced. I did spend a lot of time with her at my job so I wasn't a complete stranger when I got her, I kept all of her old toys up until two weeks ago just to get her settled in and I let her settle in for a good two weeks or so before I tried to touch or anything. Another thing, she'll always let me scratch her head! Lol. 

Just to give you the run down, She is normally out for 8 hours a day, I try to take her outside for 30 mins or so, I have her wings clipped for safety reasons and bonding reasons, Her previous owner had a little mirror for her and she loves it because she'll sing to it, tap it, look at herself but could that be a reason for her aggression? I have also read sometimes it can be bad for them too because it can confuse them. Any help or tips is appreciated!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome! 

It will take some time for your bird to get used to your hands. Try to bribe her to step up by offering millet! She already lets you give her scritches, so that is a good sign 

For her diet, when I switched Puck from seeds to a mix with seeds and pellets, I checked for a couple of days how much he ate by weighing the bowl. Then I gradually over a few weeks added more and more pellets and less and less seeds to the bowl.

Good luck! I'm sure others will come along to give you their advice too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First, welcome to the forum!!

Second, congrats on your new baby. Just a heads up, tiels need seeds, it's part of their diet in the wild. The easiest way to get them to eat both would be to try nutriberries. They look like seeds but are the nutritional equivalent to pellets and the easiest for seed junkies to adjust to. As for veggies, try hanging leafy greens in the cage like you would toys. She will try to play with them and accidentally eat some in process. Never, ever take a birds seeds away. They will starve that way because they won't recognize anything else as food.

As for the mirror, remove it. Birds can bond to the image, viewing it as their mate. Biting is the only way a tiel can tell you they don't want to do something. So when doing it on your shoulder, she is saying she doesn't want to get down. Try tempting her with millet (tiels love millet) to get her down from your shoulder instead of just forcing her.

When you take her outside, is she on a harness? Or in a cage? If no to both of those, please stop. Clipping does not stop a bird from flying, only from gaining height. And predators will try to get the bird no matter what. They're much safer in a small cage outside or on a harness. 

Good luck with your new baby!!


----------



## SergioAruba88 (Oct 13, 2017)

thx for the info


----------



## xosedohr (Oct 6, 2017)

She is in a cage when she's outside, So no worries! I am going to try nutriberries as I have read tons about it and I just want what is best for her. I am going to try using millet more, I always forget that I have it to use to bribe her! Thank you guys all sooooo much for your replies, They have been so helpful! <3


----------

